# Speed traps



## PoleDancer

Having not seen any police speed traps on the roads since the revolution, they were active on the Ain Soknha road yesterday and a friend has reported same on the Suez Road today. It looks like the police have finally found something to do. Perhaps that's a good thing.

I wonder if we'll see the cameras on the ring road reactivated next?


----------



## Whitedesert

Been doing it for a while now again. Almost got caught en route to 6th October city on the new overpass part of the ring road...


----------



## GM1

you can check Bey2ollak.com (an app is also available) this site is regularly updated not only with traffic information, but also for speed traps/radars. 

We check the app always before and during travelling to and from Hurghada. My son uses it everyday to check the road to his university.


----------



## Lanason

errrr I can confirm radar working on way to Hurgarda

:car:

:mod:

:hand:

:nono:

:Cry:


----------



## Helen Ellis

Plenty of police checks in Hurghada, and ones with officers there who speak excellent English! Keep your car documents with you. Not sure about speed cameras though.


----------



## GM1

I haven't noticed and heard of any speed traps in Hurghada. But on the way to Hurghada there are regularly.
BTW on the app Bey2ollak, people also give the approximate location of the speed trap.


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> errrr I can confirm radar working on way to Hurgarda
> 
> :car:
> 
> :mod:
> 
> :hand:
> 
> :nono:
> 
> :Cry:


Ouch!


----------



## GM1

this is one of the comments on bey2ollak.com about the road between Cairo-Hurghada:


> radar 20k befor gareb hrg direction


 written yesterday. Sometimes comments are written in English Arabic (Arabic written with English alphabet).

The traffic police is more active during Egyptian feasts, then a lot of Egyptians travel to the Red Sea, so they can collect a lot of money! 
There were THREE speed traps during one of these days from the last feast, on the road Cairo-Hurghada. One we could avoid by taking the U-turn just before the speed trap and wait 10-15 minutes before taking the same road again! 
They will check your speed from behind a small hill etc., so you can't see them in advance (my son was sitting in reverse on our second approach of the speed trap).

After that day we have found the app *bey2ollak*.


----------



## Lanason

Whitedesert said:


> Ouch!


150 LE :confused2:


----------



## Lanason

I met another charming Policeman today who managed to lighten my wallet. He claimed I was not allowed to turn left onto the Cornishe when leaving Maadi. Who am I to argue.:frusty:


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> I met another charming Policeman today who managed to lighten my wallet. He claimed I was not allowed to turn left onto the Cornishe when leaving Maadi. Who am I to argue.:frusty:


He saw you coming from a mile  how much though?


----------



## Lanason

Before I say - what would be good ? What oK and what not so good????

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> I met another charming Policeman today who managed to lighten my wallet. He claimed I was not allowed to turn left onto the Cornishe when leaving Maadi. Who am I to argue.:frusty:


 By left I guess you don't mean the Egyptian left against oncoming traffic


----------



## Lanason

No English left - T junction with Cornishe so left across one carriageway and onto the other
No traffic, easy legal love me thinks !!!
Out comes nice Mr policeman from his little hut ( he was not sleeping)

So guesses on what it cost me?

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Milouk84

Lanason said:


> No English left - T junction with Cornishe so left across one carriageway and onto the other
> No traffic, easy legal love me thinks !!!
> Out comes nice Mr policeman from his little hut ( he was not sleeping)
> 
> So guesses on what it cost me?
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


I decided to guess on yours because I got a speeding ticket today, going 46 in a 30mph zone, mine will cost about 100 USD. Another 4 miles and i would have been charged with reckless driving 

Yours is not major,IMO they should not charge more than 100 LE and you can always negotiate when you renew your car license.


----------



## PoleDancer

Milouk84 said:


> I got a speeding ticket today, going 46 in a 30mph zone, mine will cost about 100 USD. Another 4 miles and i would have been charged with reckless driving


In Egypt, or are you talking about another country?


----------



## Milouk84

PoleDancer said:


> In Egypt, or are you talking about another country?


I'm sorry I didn't mention that I got it in the US. 

I know I cannot compare, but I got tickets before in Egypt without even knowing, and when I go to renew the car license, I find out that I have to pay 500LE fines.

But usually I negotiated and had to pay around 100. So, you are not asked to go to the court or anything but you can explain to the officer there why you were driving too fast, or that the sign was not clear or anything.


----------



## DeadGuy

Lanason said:


> Before I say - what would be good ? What oK and what not so good????
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


It should be 1,200.00 LE? Driving the wrong way on a "one way street" in here costs that, or should I say used to cost? When there was a chance for you to get caught


----------



## Milouk84

DeadGuy said:


> It should be 1,200.00 LE? Driving the wrong way on a "one way street" in here costs that, or should I say used to cost? When there was a chance for you to get caught


1200?  Is this considered a major violation? I remember people used to do that all the time esp. during rush hour.


----------



## DeadGuy

Milouk84 said:


> 1200?  Is this considered a major violation? I remember people used to do that all the time esp. during rush hour.


I do not own a car, simply cause I'd never drive in here! And it's been a LONG while since I actually saw a traffic officer giving a ticket! But as far as I remember the tickets go like this:

*Not using seat belts: Between 100 and 300 EGP, or 1 to 3 months in prison!

*Using mobile while driving: Between 100 and 300 EGP.

*Tinting windows and/or stickers: 50 EGP if paying right away, 100 EGP if you're gonna pay later 

*Driving the wrong direction: Between 1,000 and 3,000 EGP.

*Parking where you're not supposed to: License off for a month 


Now if the parking rule was applied.........How many people will still have their licenses in Egypt? :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I saw a car parked right up on the pavement, it was surrounded by policemen and had been clamped.. I congratulated them and told them well done,


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> I do not own a car, simply cause I'd never drive in here! And it's been a LONG while since I actually saw a traffic officer giving a ticket! But as far as I remember the tickets go like this:
> 
> *Not using seat belts: Between 100 and 300 EGP, or 1 to 3 months in prison!
> 
> *Using mobile while driving: Between 100 and 300 EGP.
> 
> *Tinting windows and/or stickers: 50 EGP if paying right away, 100 EGP if you're gonna pay later
> 
> *Driving the wrong direction: Between 1,000 and 3,000 EGP.
> 
> *Parking where you're not supposed to: License off for a month
> 
> 
> Now if the parking rule was applied.........How many people will still have their licenses in Egypt? :lol:




driving in the wrong direction is a joke.. the police station is right beside me and yet people still go in the wrong direction. Laziness has a lot to answer for.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> I saw a car parked right up on the pavement, it was surrounded by policemen and had been clamped.. I congratulated them and told them well done,


I had the "honor" of sitting right beside the bus driver in a trip that takes about an hour, he was wondering where the wings for his bus were as he was smoking a cigarette........A weed one!

I congratulated him for getting a promotion and becoming a pilot, and congratulated myself for WALKING out of the bus.........

Oh and he said hi to one of "small" officers in a fixed road block......While smoking the bloody thing


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> driving in the wrong direction is a joke.. the police station is right beside me and yet people still go in the wrong direction. Laziness has a lot to answer for.


Well, laziness and having an idiot in charge of the planning team.........

I'm not trying to "defend" the Egyptian laziness or anything, but seriously........When you need to drive something like 10 Kilometers in about an hour just to be able to make a U-turn or to find the right exit, then it would only be logical for people to take the wrong direction.......


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well, laziness and having an idiot in charge of the planning team.........
> 
> I'm not trying to "defend" the Egyptian laziness or anything, but seriously........When you need to drive something like 10 Kilometers in about an hour just to be able to make a U-turn or to find the right exit, then it would only be logical for people to take the wrong direction.......



No highway code is the problem..


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Well, laziness and having an idiot in charge of the planning team.........
> 
> I'm not trying to "defend" the Egyptian laziness or anything, but seriously........When you need to drive something like 10 Kilometers in about an hour just to be able to make a U-turn or to find the right exit, then it would only be logical for people to take the wrong direction.......





No.. breaking the law to suit you is not logical...


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> No highway code is the problem..


Personally I believe the only way for the traffic in Egypt to be "normal" in a way is to actually BUILD the "White dash line" indicating different lanes! :lol:

But then again if all the drivers got promoted and became pilots the "walls" between lanes will need to be a bit higher.......:spit:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> No.. breaking the law to suit you is not logical...


Sorry! Logical, the Egyptian way 

But seriously though, so is getting away with it when you break the law, that shouldn't be logical, but it is in here......


----------



## MaidenScotland

There still doesn't seem to be many police back on the street although there has been at least 20 outside the garage.. 26th July St/Brazil St. on 3 occasions that I have seen in the last week and a friend who lives across the street tells me they are often there.

The policeman that used to stop the traffic for me when I wanted to cross the road in front of my building hasn't been seen since the revolution,


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> No highway code is the problem..


You need to be able to read to understand the highway code.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> You need to be able to read to understand the highway code.




of course you dont... when I took my test I was shown pictures!! lol


----------



## Lanason

I did not turn up the wrong carriage way - but crossed one carriageway to drive along the other. 
Didn't even knew I did wrong
Cost me 50LE


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> I did not turn up the wrong carriage way - but crossed one carriageway to drive along the other.
> Didn't even knew I did wrong
> Cost me 50LE




dont panic we will have a whip round


----------



## PoleDancer

I caught a snippet on Nile FM, reminding listeners to drive safely on the Ring Road and mentioning that cameras are back. Sure enough there appears to be a new sort of camera lurking under bridges and gantries. Watch your speed folks, and indeed watch out for sudden braking near bridges and gantries (especially if you're a little distracted admiring the cameras).


----------



## GM1

I hope that these cameras also register all the trucks driving in the left lanes...


----------



## Lanason

GM1 said:


> I hope that these cameras also register all the trucks driving in the left lanes...


You are of course assuming that this is breaking an Egyptian Highway code rule. I'm told the local Highway Code is a mystery to everyone


----------



## GM1

On the ring road coming from Qattamia/5th Settlement to Cairo, there are/were traffic signs that trucks are only allowed to drive on the first two lanes on the right.


----------



## Lanason

GM1 said:


> On the ring road coming from Qattamia/5th Settlement to Cairo, there are/were traffic signs that trucks are only allowed to drive on the first two lanes on the right.


and so when did that ever make any difference


----------



## Lanason

when you see a Police truck coming the wrong way up a slip road and joining the Ring Road (cars scattering in all directions - including me) what hope is there.


----------



## GM1

but before there were no/or almost no trucks driving in the left lanes, now it is normal


----------



## PoleDancer

GM1 said:


> but before there were no/or almost no trucks driving in the left lanes, now it is normal


Probably because they know the right hand lanes will be blocked by trucks double-parked in a diesel queue.


----------



## GM1

There is only one gas station coming from 5th settlement ( I only take this road coming from the Ain Sokhna road), but they drive the whole ring road on the left lanes!


----------



## Lanason

Drivers face £90 on the spot fine and three points for being in the wrong lane or tailgating

Drivers face £90 on the spot fine and three points for being in the wrong lane or tailgating | Mail Online


----------

